# Female all had eggs



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

Fished South Bass Island Perry Monument area and north Sunday evening and Monday. All the female we cough still had eggs.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Does not surprise me one bit ! Water is way too cold . Yes some may have spawn but many have not !


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Walleye and perch finish spawning when the water temperature reaches 48 degrees F.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Not surprising for April 2 or 3


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

That's why the limits are 4 per person now vs. 6 per in May. Still in the spawn.


----------



## billbob (Nov 20, 2011)

should have to release females...


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Fish will continue to migrate in and out to drop eggs for the next few weeks.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

billbob said:


> should have to release females...


If the population was over-fished, it most certainly would be required. From what I've gathered, almost none of the eggs actually make it to fry status. That's due to the invasive species like zebra muscles that have been introduced to Lake Erie over the years. If not for the concentrated efforts of the fisheries that bring the eggs to full hatch and grow them to fingerlings, the walleye fishery would go the way of the Blue Walleye. Now, I'm sure some of the eggs make their way back to actual fish (thus the limits during spawn) but from what I've been told, it's extremely low.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Dude, check you facts. You're not inline with what's known.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Not true at all on Erie, it’s about 1/10000 reach full adulthood still a large amount but when a 30 inch female has half a million eggs that’s 50 fish per female


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Not true at all on Erie, it’s about 1/10000 reach full adulthood still a large amount but when a 30 inch female has half a million eggs that’s 50 fish per female


That would be a large number of fish then, wouldn't it? So why doesn't the fish and game mandate that no females be harvested until after the hatch ends? Seems to me the that's the easiest way to keep the lake full of walleye. No?


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

But a .01% maturation rate is still very low. Eggs that are hatched and grown to a fry or fingerlings stand and astronomically higher survival chance than eggs. That's why the fisheries are even more important. Especially when you factor in the commercial harvesting of the same fish that fishermen target.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

There is no mandate to release females.

The ODNR does not hatch any walleyes for release in Lake Erie, reproduction is totally natural.

Zebra mussels have no negative effect on walleye eggs or larvae, in fact they are used by walleyes as spawning beds.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Here we go again ..................!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I ain't going nowhere. I'm done with this.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

What matters if you keep females during the spawn as opposed to after the spawn?? Your still killing them are you not? That female you kept over the summer could've produced more eggs the following spring. These big 27ins on up females are not even the best reproduction. Keep your limit of whatever you want and enjoy the resource we have.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Back to the original post/ question. All the females we caught last weekend were ripe. Some didn't seem as full as others of similar size though. I think a lot of whether the fish you catch has spawned depends on where you catch it in these next few weeks.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I respectfully ask those of you who would condemn others for doing something LEGALLY, please, just stop. 4 is the limit, male or female. Eggs or no eggs. The only thoughts that matter are the biologists. If you think you know better, that's your opinion. Fish according to your opinion. Stop bashing others who are of different thought and are playing by the rules.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

For clarity, I’m not bashing.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

The State does produce saugeye by mixing eggs from walleye with Ohio river sauger to produce hybrid fish that are stocked to maintain inland lakes most of which can not sustain a natural (or at least fishable) population. It’d be interesting to know whether our neighboring states and/or Ontario stock walleye in Lake Erie.


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

I posted the fact about the female all having eggs was for information about the spawn only. I would have though that some should have been post spawn.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

dgfidler said:


> The State does produce saugeye by mixing eggs from walleye with Ohio river sauger to produce hybrid fish that are stocked to maintain inland lakes most of which can not sustain a natural (or at least fishable) population. It’d be interesting to know whether our neighboring states and/or Ontario stock walleye in Lake Erie.


As stated above... Erie walleye are naturally repopulated.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

jfcar said:


> I posted the fact about the female all having eggs was for information about the spawn only. I would have though that some should have been post spawn.


You got to be very careful what you post or even post on OFG when the bite and weather for Lake Erie has a bad stretch. This always happens. Just like the bad ice fishing not too long ago.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Fished the Detroit river last Thursday and Friday with Ken Clark, Fishmas charters and we jigged up 40 males and no females in two days, several of males were dripping milt. So as far timing the spawn as I see it, is just beginning. All fish were under 24”. The big girls should be right behind them. Michigan daily limit is 5 per day on river.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

I keep those big females just for the cheeks....yummy


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

i saw this female in the river today still had eggs


----------



## raizinkane (Feb 10, 2011)

billbob said:


> should have to release females...


You release the females in June ,July and then you have a leg to stand on until then


----------



## raizinkane (Feb 10, 2011)

KPI said:


> View attachment 259295
> i saw this female in the river today still had eggs


Robbie's Islamorada?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

KPI said:


> View attachment 259295
> i saw this female in the river today still had eggs


You lucky dog!! Did you have breakfast there? Great place.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes Robbie’s it was 86 and sunny today


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

KPI said:


> Yes Robbie’s it was 86 and sunny today


I HATE YOU!! We just got covered in snow and ice here in Independence!! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

The commercial fishermen with the mesh size target walleye under twenty two inches. Larger walleyes when taken are less valuable for public consumption. The prize money and media seeking fishermen promote the taking of large fish for publicity purposes and is not good steward ship of the resource. Good eaters are the desired harvest catch. Be proud of your harvested smaller fish for your family meals.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

caught fish at the turtle island area mon...only couple males milking


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

I agree with kagee walleyes caught in the summer or whenever if kept are just as dead as they are now so its in our heads dont keep them any time if u are worried theres not enough to reproduce I wish dnr would raise advanced fry for lake erie to help bad spawns I raise babys its not hard and its cheap thx for reading


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

And so begins the annual fight over keeping prespawn females


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If I didn't keep prespawn females my chickens wouldn't have fish eggs to eat . WHAT ABOUT THR CHICKENS ! ?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

If you've spent much time on the lake the last couple of years you'll know it is definitely full of walleye.....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Seaturd said:


> If you've spent much time on the lake the last couple of years you'll know it is definitely full of walleye.....


the eye will spawn when the eggs are ripe,not by the water temperature,sure the water temperature play some role,if is warmer they ripe sooner,when is colder it deley the spawnig eyes by few weeks,some eyes redy spawned,they did not reed the book,they should spawn in 52 degree water,they spownet becouse they were ripe and the eye can not hold the eggs in, with her mine.


----------



## Ctowner (May 9, 2017)

I think it will be a good hatch the later the eggs the better lets hope


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

never understood that theory...keeping a male or a female… You are subtracting half the equation from reproduction... no matter which one ya keep


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

don't really see any bashing just people with their opinions. jim always like hearing your opinion, and others as well
fish on


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

For what it is worth I did some research into distinguishing female walleye from male walleye & what I found was unless they had eggs, even a marine biologist will have a hard time without dissecting the fish. 

So that big fish you catch in the summer could be a male?


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for this info. I always wondered.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I rarely eat fried fish and mostly grill so good eaters for me are bigger thicker fillets. My guess is most larger fish are females. They stay together better and allow me to sear the seasoning in.
Bleed and keep them in ice and I think they taste like grouper when grilled.


----------



## ds220156 (Dec 2, 2004)

mlkostur said:


> View attachment 259657
> I rarely eat fried fish and mostly grill so good eaters for me are bigger thicker fillets. My guess is most larger fish are females. They stay together better and allow me to sear the seasoning in.
> Bleed and keep them in ice and I think they taste like grouper when grilled.


Awesome!


----------



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

9Left said:


> never understood that theory...keeping a male or a female… You are subtracting half the equation from reproduction... no matter which one ya keep


Assuming half the population is equal


----------



## therev (Dec 28, 2010)

My son worked for 5 years for The OSU and ODNR in walleye research. His team netted thousands of walleyes and dissected many to determine sex, age etc. He never saw a male over 24 inches. He did find larger barren females that appeared to be male before dissection.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

i have a 34 1/2 " 14 1/2lb MALE on my wall.that was dissected by my taxidermist.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

nightranger said:


> i have a 34 1/2 " 14 1/2lb MALE on my wall.that was dissected by my taxidermist.


Holy crap!!!


----------



## buck wild (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow post a pic of that I've never seen a 34 inch walleye


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nightranger....Pics or didn’t happen


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

9Left said:


> nightranger....Pics or didn’t happen


i caught it 15 years ago and my photos are old school.i can ask ecnadnus to scan them and post them digitally ,but I don,t have the technology or equipment to do so ,so stay tuned.i suppose I could try taking a picture of a picture but not sure how it would turn out.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

actually it was 19 years ago and the photos were taken by denny braun in front of the sportsmen outpost in vermillion.i,ll try to get someone to scan them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome fish!!!!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

out of the dusky couple weeks ago. 8.6 on my digital however I can say I’ve been fishing in the spring for some time and never seen a male that size before. But they do exist it was over 30. Was about to toss it back but he left the proof on my leg lol.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

I caught a 25 inch walleye that was tagged ten years previously. It was 25 inches still, no length growth over ten years, yes it was a male.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

nightranger said:


> actually it was 19 years ago and the photos were taken by denny braun in front of the sportsmen outpost in vermillion.i,ll try to get someone to scan them.


Thanks for sharing that thing is a monster.....


----------

